# Shimano revoshift zu schwergängig?



## olli_de (27. Mai 2013)

Hallo
Mein Sohn fährt seit kurzem mit einem Hotrock 20" mit Revoshift er fährt erst seit kurzem Fahrrad 

Ca 50 km bisher Gefahren. mit der Schaltung kommt er vom logischen sehr gut zu Recht. Runterschalten klappt gut hochschalten bekommt er nicht hin. Habe den Schalter getestet meiner Meinung nach ist er leichtgängig. Habt ihr andere Schalter im Einsatz denkt ihr es liegt an der Übung? Als Schaltwerk habe ich ein RSX Rennrad verbaut. Welche Schalter verwendet ihr?


Danke für die Hilfe

Gruß Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (27. Mai 2013)

Wir haben Revoshift am Funtrailer, Tochter ist knapp 4, schalten geht leidlich. Meinst Du mit "Hochschalten" auf größere Ritzel? Das geht gefühlt schwerer, halt gegen die Federkraft des Schaltwerks. Ich habe verschiedene probiert, die Shadow haben die höchsten Bedienkräfte, dann kommt Rennrad und billige scheinen am geeignetsten. Die sind ja meist auch standardmäßig verbaut 

Züge prüfen, keine engen Radien, fetten, die müssen leicht laufen. Schaltwerk schauen, dass das leichtgängig ist. Mehr kannste nicht tun. Irgendwann wird das. Oder halt komplett umbauen auf Sram, standardmäßig an Islabikes dran und soll gut funktionieren für Kinder. Selbst aber noch nicht getestet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (28. Mai 2013)

Gripshift X0 9fach mit X9 short cage geht hier gut, Sohn wird die Tage 6...


----------

